# Word 2003 save/save as disabled



## wellgoodgod (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a Toshiba A55 laptop. I am running XP Home SP2 and Office Professional 2003 SP2. All utilites function normally with the exception of Word. The file menu shows "save" and "save as" to be disabled (greyed out). It will save with control-S, and I am able to save to any location I want. I am not receiving any error messages. All updates for XP and Office are current. No viruses or other malware. I have seen issues with Ofice SP2 concerning HP systems but they usually either lock up or generate errors. I do not have either of these problems. I have been looking for a solution for a few days to no avail. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## wellgoodgod (Jul 11, 2006)

I found my own solution. Apparently, the normal.dot template became corrupted. Deleted the file, and did not let word reload the saved version, creating a new one. Fixed the problem. Wanted to post in case someone else was dealing with the same issue.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Wellgoodgod: I've never heard of this problem, so can only take a stab at it. Did you check Tools, Options, Save? A little-known/virtually never changed combo box exists on that tab about 2/3 of the way down titled "Save Word files as:". By default, it should be on "Word document (*.doc)". If it got changed to something else, I'm guessing you might get this weird behavior. Check it.


----------

